# Iron Mag Research is back with E-Check Payment Option!



## GYMnTONIC (Oct 2, 2017)

Iron Mag Research is back!!  "WES15" at checkout for 15% off.  We now  have the ECHECK option.  All you do is enter your checking account and  routing number and it charges your bank account just like a credit card.


 100% safe and secure checkout.


 100% lab tested RC chems, sarms, peptides.  Buy 3 of 1 item and get 1 Free!!!


 Great news, take advantage and stock up asap would be my advice!!!


www.ironmagresearch.com

  T


----------

